# DCHA - Memberships Available $550



## DCHAJoeOntko (Mar 17, 2022)

The DCHA was founded over 50 years ago.  We currently have over 4,000 acres of land in the following counties: Taliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson.  First year membership is $550 and included your spouse and children under 18 years old.  After your first year of membership your dues drops to $500.  All tract of land have club planed food plots and there are campsites in Taliaferro and Carroll counties.  Some have electrical hookups.  For more information visit our website at www.douglascountyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net


----------



## RedHills (Mar 17, 2022)

DCHAJoeOntko said:


> The DCHA was founded over 50 years ago.  We currently have over 4,000 acres of land in the following counties: Taliaferro, Warren, Carroll, Coweta and Haralson.  First year membership is $550 and included your spouse and children under 18 years old.  After your first year of membership your dues drops to $500.  All tract of land have club planed food plots and there are campsites in Taliaferro and Carroll counties.  Some have electrical hookups.  For more information visit our website at www.douglascouintyhunting.com or contact Jim Rutledge at 678-836-8726 or email him at rutman8600@att.net


Fix your web page link...got an "i" in "County"


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 17, 2022)

Icalled Jim but his phone is out of service


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (Mar 17, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> Icalled Jim but his phone is out of service


Doug, please try 678-836-8726 again.  I received a text from him earlier today so I do not believe it is out of service.   Since there may be network issues, you can always send him an email at rutman8600@att.net.

Joe


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (Mar 17, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Fix your web page link...got an "i" in "County"


Got is fixed, thank you for pointing that out.

Joe


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 17, 2022)

Is the land in Warren on williams creek Rd


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Mar 17, 2022)

DCHAJoeOntko said:


> Got is fixed, thank you for pointing that out.
> 
> Joe


Nope...the hyperlink is still wrong


----------



## gchandkeh (Mar 18, 2022)

http://www.douglascountyhunting.com/


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 18, 2022)

i can't tell anything on that map i am going to call Jim today but thanks


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 18, 2022)

I talked with Jim the land is around were i was thinking in Warren. He said he need 12 members i have 5 four family one friend he said no to that but thank you all for the help.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 18, 2022)

the club sounds good just can't over three hunters in your group


----------



## GerChap (Mar 20, 2022)

I have 4-6 family / cousins who have an interest and as per DOUG 281, it seems unclear regarding what Jim apparently told him about having a group of 5 members. Please clarify and message me or post in this thread so I know if I should move forward on obtaining membership. Thanks.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 20, 2022)

call me 828 -293 -9078 Gerchap


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 1, 2022)

are you all still looking  for members


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Apr 1, 2022)

Can you run the hogs with dogs I know u can’t during deer season


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 1, 2022)

i don't know


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Apr 1, 2022)

Hoghunter29 said:


> Can you run the hogs with dogs I know u can’t during deer season


By-laws are on their website


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Apr 1, 2022)

I looked nothing about running dogs for hogs only night hunting for them


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Apr 1, 2022)

Hoghunter29 said:


> I looked nothing about running dogs for hogs only night hunting for them


If it's not in the by-laws and isn't against state regs... Sometimes it's better to not ask...


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (Apr 1, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> are you all still looking  for members


I believe that we are still accepting applications.   Please reach out to Jim Rutledge for mor information.


----------



## DCHAJoeOntko (Apr 1, 2022)

Hoghunter29 said:


> I looked nothing about running dogs for hogs only night hunting for them


We do not allow any hunting with dogs.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 1, 2022)

will do thanks


----------



## Hoghunter29 (Apr 2, 2022)

one_shot_no_mor said:


> If it's not in the by-laws and isn't against state regs... Sometimes it's better to not ask...


And then if they don’t allow u get kicked out and they keep ur money


----------



## Maddron1 (Jun 12, 2022)

Any openings?


----------



## DOUG 281 (Jun 13, 2022)

Maddron1 you may want to give Jim a CALL.


----------



## splatek (Jun 27, 2022)

Killed my first ever and then my second ever deer at  DCHA property at 45 years old. I couldn't take the drive through ATL from the north metro area; telling the woman I would be home in a googlemap 75 minutes, only to have the Hwy Patrol close 85 and me end up at home 3-4 hours later. Couldn't justify that with a few little ones at home. BUT, other than that personal issue with travel and time, I had a pretty great experience with the club. I only met a few other hunters in the club, but they were all great. The land managers were very cool about meeting with me and showing me a piece of land. They new I was brand spanking new to hunting and wanted to get my at the time 9 year old into hunting, so they also gave me some good hunting tips. 

All-in-all, I would say this isn't a bad club at all; had a few really good bucks on cam, but I just couldn't connect with those deer. That's probably because I don't know what I am doing. But I was able to take a doe and a small buck with my recurve. 

If this club is near you, near where you live, or you don't mind the unpredictable nature of ATL traffic, it's a pretty good bet. One of my buddies/neighbors is still in the club and sees deer regularly.


----------



## Huntingdreams (Sep 29, 2022)

As of this time, DCHA club is filled for the year. If you are still interested, please send an email near the end of January


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 29, 2022)

Never heard back from Ted Petty...guess you can tell him to take me off the "waiting list"...


----------

